# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  للفضولين فقط

## ساره

كيف تعرف ان صديقك قرا الايميل او لم يقراه حتى الان
الفضوليين لديهم رغبة ان يعرفوا عندما يبعثوا ايميل لشخص معين , هل وصله الايميل ام لم يصله , تكون لديهم محبة وارتباط بالايميل الذي بعثوه , فيريدون معرفة دقة وصوله.
مثلاً :
إذا كان عنوان المرسل إليه :
aaaaaaaaaaaaa@hotmail.com

تضيف للعنوان .. :
Confirm.TO.

فيصبح :

aaaaaaaaaaaaa@hotmail.com.Confirm.TO

وبمجرد أن يفتح المرسل إليه الإيميل يصلك تقريرا مفصلا عن التوقيت واليوم واللغة وعديد من الأشياء ، مع العلم انه عند فتح المرسل للرسالة مرة أخرى سوف يصلك تقريرا على كل مرة يقوم المرسل اليه بفتحها .


اكيد ملطوووووووووش

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> [اكيد ملطوووووووووش[/size][/center]


اعجبتني منك يا سارة لانو انا فضولي وبحب اعرف انفتح الايميل ولا لأ

----------


## samoora

شكرا ساره ، ويا ويله يالي ما بيفتح ايميل مني  :Eh S(13):

----------


## Xitooo

*كتييير انا فوضولي .... و كنت بدي اموت و أعرف ازا الناس بتعبرني ولا لاء   :P   .... يسلمو كتير*

----------

